# Mystery Solved!!



## Sulcatifornia (Aug 12, 2011)

I found an ad on craigslist recently about a tortoise I couldn't identify from the pic provided. It is in fact a california desert tortoise, the woman had no idea, but she's been taking great care of it considering her lack of knowledge. Thanks for the help everyone. I will be picking it up tommorow afternoon. . Should I get her registered? 









emysemys said:


> Its a desert tortoise and quite illegal to sell.



Yes she did not realize that, she didn't even know what species it was.



Laura said:


> desert.. inform them before they get fined $$$$$$$



That's what I did, through text I told her it was illegal and to be careful. She then asked if she could call me to ask me some questions. We had a long conversation. She was very concerned.



ascott said:


> I agree...CDT....weird pink color on the back? Unless that is just the camera? And weird pyramiding.....do they say they are selling?



Yes they are selling... to me tommorow.
Funny story. The woman originally got it very spontaneously. She was in a pet store getting feeder fish for her RES when a couple dressed to the nines came in carrying a PINK tortoise. They were on their way to a wedding and needed to get rid of it, it had stumbled into their yard a few days before and was very social. The pet shop owner didn't know what it was and couldn't take it. The tortoise had been painted by a child. So this woman overhearing the conversation said she would take it in, she bought a tortoise table and has had it ever since, about 4 months.



Momof4 said:


> I saw this too! I believe you need a permit for this one. I think I read that on the SDTTS website.
> Did you see the really sad Russian w/ the overgrown beak? I cried.



I did see that ad about the russian. I'm still debating picking it up. 



dmmj said:


> trying to sell a CDT s a 10,000 dollar fine, and I heard from my tortoise club that CF&G monitors CL and other sites looking for people. It is pyramided though, must have been raised wrong, an at that size it is doubtful it will ever smooth out.



Such crazy laws surrounding all of this. The poor woman just trying to get this little guy a home because she just rescued a pitbull and doesn't want the tortoise getting hurt, could be fined $10000. Sheesh! She was shocked that pet stores and others in the profession don't educate more people about things like this.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice to hear that you will be picking it up tomorrow, cant wait to see some better photo's...


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes you deff. should register the tortoise. Its easy and free. You can either get the form from a DFG office, or from one of the CTTC chapters.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 12, 2011)

As far as I know the DFG does not do registers for permits anymore last I heard they were all outsourced to he various CTTC chapters.


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2011)

When I saw the thread title "mystery solved" I was hoping that you had solved the mystery of who had stolen all of the other tortoises. Any luck with that yet? Good luck with this CDT.


----------



## ascott (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that I am confused? Did you say you have to purchase the CDT from the lady? If so, please don't do it, maybe pay her for the "stuff" but not the tortoise, please. It is illegal to "purchase" a CDT, period. 

While some may think that the laws surrounding this tortoise are crazy, over rated and silly...it is the only thing that these guys have. I don't know if you keep up with the "news" with regards to Gopherus? It is very sad. It is horrible. The future does not look good for this group of tortoise. With it being estimated that there will be more CDT in captivity vs in the wild within the next 10 years it is very important to follow the garb in regards to these guys...with recent discoveries it is estimated that there is 70% less natural habitat remaining for the Agassizii. Okay, so you can tell I am a huge advocate for these guys, and please don't take what I say as a lecture....really it is not intended that way 

And yes, you get the application from the CTTC, as well as the sticker.
All completely free to do


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Aug 12, 2011)

Robert said:


> When I saw the thread title "mystery solved" I was hoping that you had solved the mystery of who had stolen all of the other tortoises. Any luck with that yet? Good luck with this CDT.



That would of been more exciting . No i actually went and looked at some sullie hatchlings last night that i saw on CL to see if they were mine. They weren't. . I'm still searching. I don't want to post an ad on CL in case someone does plan on posting them, so they wont know I search on there. And I check EVERYWHERE. And I've been pretty much spying on everyone in my neighborhood. I had a dream about the redfoots the other night 



ascott said:


> I think that I am confused? Did you say you have to purchase the CDT from the lady? If so, please don't do it, maybe pay her for the "stuff" but not the tortoise, please. It is illegal to "purchase" a CDT, period.
> 
> While some may think that the laws surrounding this tortoise are crazy, over rated and silly...it is the only thing that these guys have. I don't know if you keep up with the "news" with regards to Gopherus? It is very sad. It is horrible. The future does not look good for this group of tortoise. With it being estimated that there will be more CDT in captivity vs in the wild within the next 10 years it is very important to follow the garb in regards to these guys...with recent discoveries it is estimated that there is 70% less natural habitat remaining for the Agassizii. Okay, so you can tell I am a huge advocate for these guys, and please don't take what I say as a lecture....really it is not intended that way
> 
> ...



No  I am purchasing the tortoise table and she is giving me the tortoise. 

I agree that these guys need special attention and protection, I just wish it was easier for the community to help their population growth and prevent the threats. Did you know it is illegal to kill the crows living in the DT's habitats(they are native birds), near their burrows, to prevent them from killing hatchlings. You can't get rid of the crows until the specific crow/crows have already killed tortoises. ONE crow could kill every hatchling one by one from a clutch coming out of the burrow the first time. And all you can do about it is kill the ONE crow after you prove they killed them. 
I wish there was a place you could bring clutches of your own to, from your own DTs, to be checked out and possibly released. I don't know how exactly it should work, but I know there needs to be other options and solutions then what we've got.


----------



## ascott (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh good job 

I do have to say that there are ways the general population can help DT's, we can remember when we are out enjoying the beautiful desert that everywhere you roam are home for so many critters that rely on us being respectful and aware of how we move across the desert....burrows are below our very feet, our off road vehicles, our cars/trucks....
Actually the reason you can not kill the American Raven and American Crow is due to it is listed as a Migratory Bird and therefore protected by Federal Law. It is illegal and a criminal offense to harm, harass, molest, take, keep, kill a listed Migratory Bird. In order to keep or house them is to obtain a very hard to get Permit. Keep in mind that this law is there to primarily protect other Migratory Birds and these guys just happen to fit within those same guidelines. 

A single Ravens nest was observed and in that observation it was found to have eaten 140 DT hatchlings in one season, noted by the shells left on the ground at the base of the nest. 

We humans are a huge factor in the population of Raven being so think and healthy in the desert and mountains.....again, we have control of this. 

So, have fun and truly enjoy your new guest...they are truly awesome...


----------



## Angi (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you have the tort napper problem solved? Where are you going to keep this guy so he is safe? Good Luck!


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know about other states, but in Ohio, crow season lasts for 9 months here, and you can kill as many as you want.


ascott said:


> Oh good job
> 
> I do have to say that there are ways the general population can help DT's, we can remember when we are out enjoying the beautiful desert that everywhere you roam are home for so many critters that rely on us being respectful and aware of how we move across the desert....burrows are below our very feet, our off road vehicles, our cars/trucks....
> Actually the reason you can not kill the American Raven and American Crow is due to it is listed as a Migratory Bird and therefore protected by Federal Law. It is illegal and a criminal offense to harm, harass, molest, take, keep, kill a listed Migratory Bird. In order to keep or house them is to obtain a very hard to get Permit. Keep in mind that this law is there to primarily protect other Migratory Birds and these guys just happen to fit within those same guidelines.
> ...


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2011)

Interesting....what do you do with the dead crows?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)




----------

